# See if these cut ok



## UglySign (Nov 17, 2015)

Wow... if I could only get this drive to read. It has all
my stuff on it when I was on a bunch of microstock sites
10 years ago. The drive fell and ended up useless, still have it tho.
I managed to have some thing from it.

Anyways, see if the pinstripes below will cut. Sucks I dont have
my original files before I welded the objects. They were meant for vinyl
cutting. 

See attached PDF - yes they're vectors

Give it cut and post what it looks like.
I have alot of goodies coming up once I find
more stuff.


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

If your question is will they cut on the cnc, Ronnie, the answer yes they will.


----------



## UglySign (Nov 17, 2015)

I know they can be previewed & cut in VCP.

Lets see them on wood or whatever you choose.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

UglySign said:


> Wow... if I could only get this drive to read. It has all
> my stuff on it when I was on a bunch of microstock sites
> 10 years ago. The drive fell and ended up useless, still have it tho.
> I managed to have some thing from it.
> ...


Man I didn't realize you were so far away.
Check out this software---> Get Data Back: Data Recovery, Email Recovery and File Repair Software

I bought the technician version in 2011 but only used it a few times. Mostly to recover deleted files...like 40,000 on a hard drive (sports photography) that I accidentally formatted.

I just tonight upgraded to the latest version and it found files that were deleted back in 2007 on my hard drive. The drive is in a portable hdd dock. I can switch drives out as needed to work on them.

This program just might help you recover your stuff. Note that you can download and try it out. That way you will know if it finds anything useful on your drive. If it does, then buy the cheapest version and recover the files.

Good luck. I hope it works out for you.
Mike


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

N. Korea?! Really???


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

PhotoRec is good at recovering photos and other stuff. I've used it several times to get back deleted pics on hard drives, USB sticks and SD cards. https://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/PhotoRec

Use this to recover to another location and it won't harm the device you're recovering from. So you can try other solutions, if necessary. Did I mention that it's free, open source, available for most operating systems?


----------



## UglySign (Nov 17, 2015)

DaninVan said:


> N. Korea?! Really???


Lol... I dont think so.

Well Ten... they're mainly Illustrator & coreldraw files.
One day I'll look into it, for now a bit busy on things.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

CNC makes interesting cuts, but I rarely see anything completely original--usually just combinations of commercial images. Some of the bas relief is pretty interesting. So, question: Can you make a drawing, scan it in and cut it? What kind of drawing? Say, ink line drawing? Does shading simply drop out, or do you have to clean it out in a photo editing program?


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Tom, take a look at Inkscape. I am trying to learn how to use it. Not easy for my tired old head. All sorts of file formats. The drawings can then be imported into design programs like VCarve.

If you have a drawing, Inkscape can trace it. VCarve also.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

I am waiting for you CNC guys to start duplicating things like these:

Herb


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

DesertRatTom said:


> CNC makes interesting cuts, but I rarely see anything completely original--usually just combinations of commercial images. Some of the bas relief is pretty interesting. So, question: Can you make a drawing, scan it in and cut it? What kind of drawing? Say, ink line drawing? Does shading simply drop out, or do you have to clean it out in a photo editing program?


Tom the tracing programs usually have a 'threshold' adjustment for black and white. That adjusts what it sees as black and what isn't. Often a trace can require some fiddling, depending on what you're tracing. Inkscape is free so you can try it out without losing anything except for time. There are some youtube videos and other tutorials on the web.


----------

